# Organic produce and alternative medicine in el D.F.



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

Does anybody know how easy/difficult/cheap/expensive it is to buy organic (doesn't have to be certified, just organic practices used) produce in or near the city? I'm not talking about specialty processed foods or fancy Zona Rosa organic restaurant fare, but fresh greens, carrots, beets, squash, fruit, etc. And small amounts of meat without hormones, antibiotics and GMO feed? This is a pretty crucial need for us, due to my husband's illness.

Also, when I lived in MX in the early 90's, homeopaths and herbalists were commonplace. Is this still the case? And what about chiropractic?

Thanks in advance for any information you can provide.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

DebMer said:


> Also, when I lived in MX in the early 90's, homeopaths and herbalists were commonplace.


I've never consulted one, but I know that homeopaths are quite popular here, and some of my Mexican friends often prefer to go to a homeopath than to a regular M.D. I would imagine you could find traditional herbalists in some of the markets.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks, Isla. Good to know. We rarely go to a doctor, as we self-treat at home, but it's nice to know help is available there if we need it.


Anybody D.F. peeps out there into organic produce?


----------

